# Ice tegu 100% het albino (underground reptiles)



## M3rKzZx (Feb 7, 2017)

I was wondering has anyone seen or know anyone selling a (ice) tegu from underground reptile? I am trying to buy one but can't seem to find any info on them except on the website of underground reptiles but they are sold out of course please let me know guys thanks!


----------



## M3rKzZx (Feb 9, 2017)

@Walter1 do you think maybe you can help bring people in or give info bro please?


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 9, 2017)

Happy to help, just not sure how. I have no firsthand experience with Underground for tegus. Several members here report very positive experiences with what they've purchaced from UG. None are of very unusual morphs though. A tegu researcher on this site has had bad firsthand experience with them and does not trust claims of morphs that they list.

I would contact her. Her name is Rachel and goes by teguresearcher. I trust her.

Is the ice morph real? Is it real but the result of terrible inbreeding? Is it real and genetically perfecly fine. I just don't know.

Ty Parks and Hector's Habitat both selectively breed tegus. I would ask them about what they have and what morphs they have seen for themselves. I'm unaware of any member with a tegu that is anything other than regular, Chacoan, Blue, or a hybrid between merianae X rufescens.

I hope others here will respond to your question.


----------

